# what to expect in preliminary divorce hearing



## elmo

I need to know what to expect in preliminary divorce hearing with our attorneys. Am so nervous. A little background. I have been married six years and love my wife and family dearly. Have never physically abused them, not a drug addict, not an alcoholic, and was never degrading in any way. In fact I was very loving and affectionate but there is no perfect relationship. We did have some dissagreements but I thought everything was fine. Then she left, started throwing all sorts of blame on me and telling me she was unhappy and did not love me anymore. This all came after she had a total hysterectomy and nearly died a year ago and has no hormone replacement. After she left, I found out she had not been paying our bills properly and we were behind on everything. We have both worked our entire marriage to make ends meet. We have both shared equally in parenting. I have done everything and cried so much from begging and pleading to anything I can think of because I love adore her and my children so much. We have 2 children, 1 is my step-daughter and 1 is my biological son. She voluntarily left and went next door to her mothers to live and took both children without as much as a thought from me. She filed for divorce. And now I am confused, devestated, and anxious because my life has been turned upside down. Now I have heard that I have a good attorney. I would rather not have this divorce, don't want it and the attorney knows and so does my wife. Our preliminary hearing is in 3 weeks and I am so scared. Since she was the one who left voluntarily, because I have no place to go and because it was taking all we both made to make ends meet; do I stand any chance of remaining in my home living there since she has a place to stay? Do I stand any chance of temporary custody or temporary joint custody of my son since we have both worked our entire marriage and shared in the rearing? So far, she has had all control and called the shots. Any advice from someone who has been there?


----------

